# Feeling half conscious



## medeuv (May 14, 2011)

I've noticed this as being part of DP.

I personally feel like I'm just going through the motions most of the time and acting on impulse. A lot of the time I'll almost literally dream in my head while performing tasks. You know how when you're driving home sometimes and your mind is wandering places, but eventually you get home in one piece and you're amazed how your mind just went through the routine of driving home without you being aware? That's what it feels like.

It feels like I'm this separate consciousness in my own lala-land while my body is this zombie on auto-pilot.

But sometimes the dissociation feels so bad that it feels like I'm half conscious. This is sort of hard to explain. It's like DP x2. Completely and utterly numb emotionally, almost completely unaware, difficulty concentrating, and delirium inducing anxiety. Sometimes it even feels like I'm about to faint/black out. This half conscious DP occurred after I weaned off of Zoloft (although I had DP before Zoloft). I have currently been completely off meds for around 2 weeks.

Has anyone else experienced this? Did your DP get worse after you came off meds?


----------



## Tilly223 (Nov 27, 2011)

I can relate to the way you are feeling right now.

I feel the same way at times - half conscious running on autopilot. Sometimes I feel like I am in a dream - It is completely bizarre - I have a job that requires quite specific skills and I need to drive around all day doing them. I literally drive around town in a daze for 200KM's doing my tasks and playing with electricity on almost autopilot like I am not in my body and I get surprised that I don't have an accident when driving.

I feel like I am asleep but I am awake and doing things. Just like you, except I don't have as much anxiety as my anxiety burnt out months ago - or maybe I simply am numb to it who knows.

Unfortunately I also suffer from bloody OCD which doesn't help things as the current obsessions are based around the fear of dying or something happening to me etc. I am worried that I do not have much time left but there is no evidence to suggest that my life is in danger so I just don't know what to think.

I was thinking the increased DP/dissociation space out feelings was neurological disease or psychosomatic - or a mixture of both but it is funny that you mention Zoloft. I think it may have something to do with us feeling worse - even if it is just contributing. I am on Zoloft and due to shocking memory sometimes forget to take it for days or a week. This has been happening recently. Maybe I need to go get those pill boxes that remind you to take the tablets.

Hang in there hey? God willing we will both get better soon.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

medeuv said:


> It feels like I'm this separate consciousness in my own lala-land while my body is this zombie on auto-pilot.
> 
> But sometimes the dissociation feels so bad that it feels like I'm half conscious. This is sort of hard to explain. It's like DP x2. Completely and utterly numb emotionally, almost completely unaware, difficulty concentrating,


I feel this way 100%.


----------



## medeuv (May 14, 2011)

Tilly223 said:


> Hang in there hey? God willing we will both get better soon.


Dang man, sounds like you're having it rough too.

But yeah, God willing we all get better, because this is something only He and sufferers could possibly understand.


----------



## Kiwi89 (Mar 31, 2017)

I absolutely feel like this also! Did any of you recover? I found this literally by googling "dpself help barely conscious"

I tried staying away from meds because I had long protracted benzo withdrawals but I'm so desperate to recover from this that I'm considering taking the chance with meds again. Just not benzos because they are only a short term treatment and extremely physically addicting.


----------

